# L! Visa expiring in June 2010



## Freed (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have to have left the country a certain length of time before your Visa expires? I heard it was 3 months so I would have to be gone by March?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Freed said:


> Do you have to have left the country a certain length of time before your Visa expires? I heard it was 3 months so I would have to be gone by March?


If your I-94 is valid AND you still hold the L1 job you came to do, you can remain here. When either of these conditions are not true, it's time to leave. If you lose your job, you should leave as soon as practicably possible. Less than 10 days would be good; three months would not.


----------



## Freed (Jul 9, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If your I-94 is valid AND you still hold the L1 job you came to do, you can remain here. When either of these conditions are not true, it's time to leave. If you lose your job, you should leave as soon as practicably possible. Less than 10 days would be good; three months would not.


Thanks! I need to check the date on my I-94 but I suspect it is the same as my Visa - I have no idea!! If it is before my Visa - does it work the other way around? i.e. if the I-94 expired in January, but the Job and Visa were good til June, could I stay til June?

I will check my I-94 tonight and may return for more advice!

Thanks again, D.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Freed said:


> if the I-94 expired in January, but the Job and Visa were good til June, could I stay til June?


The I-94 should have been renewed with USCIS in the above case using I-539.


----------



## Freed (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks! I will check the date on the I94 tinight and take it from there.


----------

